# Union Pacific and GATX SD40-2



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

*EDIT* I think they are GP40 engines, not SD

These are all from a limestone mine/processing plant ive been working at for a while.

I think these are GP-40 engines



























I thought these would be some good ideas for weathering cars.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep....those are GP units. SD's would have 3 axles/truck

Here's an Athearn model of #1345 - it's a GP40-2
http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH89758

GMTX 2139 is a GP38-2
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=146568


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

thats a cool website!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes it is....it's a great resource if you want to make your models look just like the real thing. I've got actual pics of both of my CSX units that I regularly run.

I've actually found the Yahoo search engine good for finding these kinds of things. I just searched under UP 1345 and GMTX 2139


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

I think im going to try and make my new layout loosly resemble the union pacific engine and lime factory that I get to see every week at work.


----------

